# Best broadband in Delhi?????



## manusag (Aug 13, 2008)

guys i hav recently shifted 2 delhi n have no clue abt d broadband services here...so help me out.
1. I m int. in unlimited connc. n use torrents mostly.
2. cant spend more den rs 1000/-
3. Wat abt Triband 749 night UL plan. Is it good enough??
4. was using hathway nightbird 8pm to 8am plan in mumbai.Is dere any similar plan here except frm hathway as i dnt need a 24 hrs plan.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 13, 2008)

If you have Airtel BB in your area, than must go Airtel BB. They are best and in my opinion much better than MTNL.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 13, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> They are best and in my opinion much better than MTNL.



Everyone has the same opinion.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 13, 2008)

+1. Airtel rocks in Delhi


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 13, 2008)

^^In whole country. In PC World survery, they stood first


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 13, 2008)

MTNL is going to reduce BB cost by 50%. Hope this is true. 

I am poor guy, I am on MTNL BB, and missing my old Airtel BB. Airtel dont have network in my area.


----------



## manusag (Aug 13, 2008)

ok ill try for airtel den....
btw m frm. dwarka n how much time it takes to get the connection???


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 13, 2008)

manusag said:


> ok ill try for airtel den....
> btw m frm. dwarka n how much time it takes to get the connection???


Airtel can do in 2 days.
I have worked in Airtel BB, and I have seen their service.


----------



## manusag (Aug 13, 2008)

so which plan shld i go for as per the above req.


----------



## Renny (Aug 13, 2008)

I changed my BB plan from Home 799 UL(256KBPS) to Home 99 UL,

Home 999 UL has a bandwidth of 384KBPS, so I must get speeds of 48kbps,

But the speed drops down to as low as 23kbps and torrent speeds are never above 40kbps,

Why is this happening?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 13, 2008)

manusag said:


> so which plan shld i go for as per the above req.


look here for all Airtel BB plans.
*airtelbroadband.in/wps/wcm/connect/airtel.in/Airtel.In/Home/ForYou/Broadband+Internet/Tariffs/


----------



## manusag (Aug 13, 2008)

i m thnkn abt home 999 ul plan...but wht abt Rahul's comment???


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 13, 2008)

manusag said:


> i m thnkn abt home 999 ul plan...but wht abt Rahul's comment???


All home plans comes with 1:2
Means on a 256Kbps connection, your speed will vary between 128-256 Kbps. Only business plans have 1:1 connection.


----------



## afonofa (Aug 13, 2008)

Is Airtel really that much better than MTNL? I've not looked at any other company's BB plans since I'm in Mumbai and have MTNL Triband night UL. I thought MTNL was the best in India where bandwidth and cost of broadband is concerned.

My experience with MTNL:
1. Negligible downtime
2. Download and Upload speeds are exactly what they say(D/l upto 2Mbps and U/l minimum 256Kbps and its always at that speed, the upto part never comes into play)
3. Price is a bit more compared to Delhi(i think), so I'm unhappy with that(but the op is in Delhi) but still very much affordable
4. No affordable totally unlimited 2Mbps(or 256Kbps) plans yet but slowly we are getting there...
5. The one time I had to call MTNL customer support to upgrade my plan, they told me it would be done "next Friday" and next Friday it was done.
6. Getting the connection started was the only problem. The problem was they said they have a shortage of routers(I didnt want to buy my own) and I had to wait for 1 month(same waiting time as my friend who bought his router). Compare that to my cousin's wait of over 9 months for BSNL BB, it was nothing  
7. Never been overbilled.

So a really satisfied user of MTNL Triband here.


----------



## stars4lucky (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey i am from Amritsar i Am using Connect Broadband 
i Have 512 KBPS Plan with Night free Between 11pm to 9am with great speed at night
i just only pay between 600 - 800 rs per month & i download 10000 to 12000 rs per month

night free is great i am also a rapidshare premium account holder.


----------



## manusag (Aug 14, 2008)

@ afonofa...thnx for ur inputs buddy...btw i hav decided to go for mtnl 749.night ul plan only coz of 2mbps speed...n in 2days newspaper(TOI-14 aug) i read abt mtnl reducing triband rates.. so yipee


----------



## afonofa (Aug 14, 2008)

Congrats. You'll be able to download more in less time at 2mbps, less power consumption. Once you get the connection you won't regret going for mtnl triband. The initial wait for the connection is boring. But maybe the situation is different there. The rate reduction must be an Independence Day gift. I better check mtnl mumbai page


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 14, 2008)

stars4lucky said:


> Hey i am from Amritsar i Am using Connect Broadband
> i Have 512 KBPS Plan with Night free Between 11pm to 9am with great speed at night
> i just only pay between 600 - 800 rs per month & i download 10000 to 12000 rs per month



Do what he says, you won't repent it. I have the same plan.


----------



## Aakash14 (Aug 16, 2008)

Well I'm Using BSNL HOME 500+ 
Try it its goood
Night unlimited from 2 to 8 am
2mbps speed 
Download Speed -- 259kbps+


----------



## manusag (Aug 17, 2008)

ok ill chk bsnl too since mtnl has done away with 749 night ul plan....


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2008)

Airtel ftw as per the feedback Digit guys are giving. Sad, I dont have Airtel connection here. (


----------

